
Collapse OS, an OS for When the Unthinkable Happens - peter_d_sherman
https://hackaday.com/2019/10/26/collapse-os-an-os-for-when-the-unthinkable-happens/
======
peter_d_sherman
Commentator "BrightBlueJim" wrote:

>"...Collapse OS isn’t about finding old computers and putting them to use.
It’s about building 8 bit computers using chips found in otherwise useless
modern devices and putting them to use, when for various reasons our big,
bloated PCs won’t work any more."

Related:

[https://github.com/hsoft/collapseos](https://github.com/hsoft/collapseos)

------
fsflover
Recent related discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23450287](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23450287)

